# Geo: Pelvic & Dorsal Fin Regrowth



## amazonfriend (Aug 15, 2006)

the LFS has the Geo's I have been wanting for years. saw them a few weeks ago and decided now is the time to get them and the few left each have an issue, I am hopeful the fins will regrow or fix over time. 
This is a great lfs, they keep the fish in great condition, these guys just got picked on or had a mis-hap. And I am super picky on looks! maybe I am the one w/the issue, Ha! They got the fish from a local breeder so the price is a bit better then the lfs getting them from the distributor, a lower price is helpful. The local breeder is out of stock, they purchased a bunch from him.
The Geo Altifrons are about 3-4 inchs.
Your Advise Please!
-- Do the Pelvic Fins regrow and look pretty good? how long?
-- Will the missing Trailing Portion fill in and regrow? how long does that take? how long?
-- The awesome male has a gap in his dorsal fin. He has all of his spiny ray's, he has an odd looking mohock. will the dorsal fin regrow and look normal or would he always have a mohock?

I looked up a diagram trying to name the parts correctly.
I look forward to reading your replies. :thumb: If you think the fish will heal up and look normal I will get them this weekend!!
I have wanted Geo's for years! but had some other too aggressive cichlids in my tank. now I have a good match for the Geo's.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Chances are they will not regrow.

Aquarium life is not conducive to growing long trailers on fish. Typically the contact with the walls of the aquarium and the confined space are enough to keep them from developing to their full extent as they would in the wild.

Your best bet is to get fish that are very young (around 1") and grow them up in a large tank and separate out the best specimens to be by themselves to prevent nipping.

Andy


----------



## amazonfriend (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks Andy
I have a different question. over 1/2 the spiny ray is missing on the pelvic fin. would that regrow?? I am thinking the spiny raw was nipped off or it broke when they were brought in by the local dealer? 
what about the 'fin' near the spiny ray on the pelvic fin? I would think that would regrow. that is the 'fin' part that the trailers would come off of.
So if I can't have the awesome trailing portions... could these guys have nice pelvic fins, they other side of this fish's pelvic fin has great color, he has potential if the spiny ray will grow back.

I realize the long trailing portions take a ages to grow and get broken or nipped in tanks w/ of species of fish. I used the wrong word in my earlier question.
As a full time working parent, hobby dog shower/breeder I limit myself to 1 tank, I get 6 ft & 125 gal to play in. Ha! At this time growing them up from babies won't work, but maybe down the road.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Fin spines never regrow. Once broken or chewed off they are gone for good. Soft rays can regrow but may depend on the supporting spines to get their full growth back. I think this fish will be permanently disfigured. It may never be show quality but it could still be a pretty fish.


----------



## amazonfriend (Aug 15, 2006)

darn! that is not what I wanted to hear. pooo! But glad I know, thank you!

one of the fish looks awesome, his fin spines are great but some of the fins are missing on his pelvic fin - would that regrow? would the fish need more then a good diet and clean water?

thanks again for your time and replies!!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

If only the connective tissue is missing it will often regrow. Good diet and clean water are necessary of course!

Andy


----------



## amazonfriend (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you for your answers Andy!! 
You have truly given me a wealth of information today! It is greatly appreciated!! 
Hope you have a fabulous weekend!!


----------

